# Wanna try handgun hunting



## trhankinson (Feb 7, 2020)

I’ve been hunting all my life with bows, rifles and shotguns.   My MIL recently gave me a Ruger “new model” Blackhawk in .357 magnum.  My biggest concern is whether the 357 is an adequate round for deer hunting.   I’m looking for any tips and guidance you can provide.  I want to begin practicing soon to be ready for deer season


----------



## tgc (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice MIL ! .357 limited, (on whitetail)but able, I think. What length barrel?


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Feb 8, 2020)

i have S&W model 66 with a 6" barrel .
i have killed several deer with it using 110gr. jacketed hollow points.
I would suggest that you shoot it a lot to be able to shoot accurately.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 8, 2020)

It will work, just place your shot in right place, practice a lot, too.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 8, 2020)

What barrel length?
I don't think I'd try it with the 4.5" barreled version, unless I could take the shot from 25 yards or less.  
With the longer barrel, the 7.5" version, and those good sights with a fully adjustable rear sight, I think I'd consider it good to about 40 yards on a deer, with a broadside or front-quartering shot.  I assume that I could keep an 8" group at that distance  under field conditions, bracing my arms on a tree trunk, rail of the stand or blind, etc.

MY COUSIN took several deer with an 8" barreled .357 mag Rossi revolver, although that gun had a red dot optic. He also took a few deer with his 1911 model in .45 acp, both with the Millet sights (high viz, and fully adjustable rear) or later with a red dot optic.  HE'D LIMIT HIS SHOOTING TO 35 yards, though-- the maximum distance he could reliably keep a 6" group.  

Basically, he hunted deer with these handguns the way one might hunt deer with a compound bow, but NOT like how you'd shoot them from a long way off with a scoped rifle.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 8, 2020)

That Blackhawk will do it fine.
Just limit your range to the load and your ability.
I like 180-200 grain cast gas checked bullets in mine.
Good penetration.
Good luck.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 8, 2020)

It just won’t do.


----------



## delacroix (Feb 9, 2020)

Use deer specific hollow points. Pick shots just like you're bow hunting.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Feb 12, 2020)

The 357 can work with a good shot placement. Personally would use a 158 grain soft point or hollow point. I would limit myself to 75 yards or less as long as I can place the bullet where it needs to be. Many say you should be able to place your shots in a paper plate to figure your limit in distance, I like to shoot a little less than paper plate. Most of my hunting handguns have a scope or red dot but open sights work again within your limits. Practice in a setting you will be hunting in, in other words it is one thing to shoot off a bench and a rest, another in a tree stand or a ground blind.
 Practice , practice, practice and good luck, I find it alot more challenging and fun than with a rifle.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 13, 2020)

I loaded some 180gr soft points for a friends 357 as he ended up being the clubs unofficial wounded deer tracker.
He shot several with them and said they did well.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Apr 11, 2020)

Lonegle is spot on. I have taken mule deer, whitetails, and pronghorn with the .357 mag. The only thing I would add is that there is little margin of error with the cartridge on big game. Never ever take a shot you are not absolutely sure you can make. Be prepared to pass up a pulse pounding trophy if the shot is not there. It can be hard sometimes. The 158 grain soft points have worked best for me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 12, 2020)

gas checked hard cast bullets....member of our club hunted with 6" S&W 686 and they would blow right thru heart lung area at 35-40 yds....no shoulder shots...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 12, 2020)

Im not shooting gas checks.
Wears out your barrel for a little more speed. If I want speed I’ll use a copper coated bullet.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Heavy cast bullets have worked well for me in the 45colt. The higher velocity of the 357 and the enormous selection of premium bullets steered me in that direction. There is no doubt those boys are successful with cast. Elmer Keith didn't have access to premium bullets and did quite well. Cast very well could be in the premium class.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 12, 2020)

I do shoot elmer cast in several cal.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Apr 12, 2020)

Cast in 38 special is my absolute favorite small game combo in both handgun and long gun. Sounds crazy but has virtually retired my 22


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby BigT
I have killed a few with my S&W 357, like you drifted up to the 45LC just because I like the "big hole" concept of letting the air in and the blood out. Never had one go more than 15 yards with the 45. But, I've always hunted deer like I'm using my old recurve - when I can hear them breathing  they are close enough.
Wound up trading one of my custom knives for a Henry Big Boy in 45LC for the match-up. Just need a good mule and Festus would be proud.

All that being said, if you TRH, were gifted a nice .357, get very familiar and practice a lot with it. Develop or find a hunting load you can shoot comfortably and accurately, practice practice practice then practice some more. Don't shoot a game animal or any animal you can't be sure you can't recover, just not ethical.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm with you Anvil, I treat handgun hunting like bow hunting. Closing the distance and the challenge that provides makes it really exciting. Knowing your limits and then putting limits on those limits combines the skill and ethics, we are responsible for.


----------



## gemihur (May 28, 2020)

Handguns _*can*_ handle rifle rounds.
Hold an Encore pistol, then hold a Contender pistol
You decide which is more comfortable
.357 Remington maximum


----------



## pacecars (May 29, 2020)

A .357 Blackhawk will have no problem on deer. I have shot deer with a .357 Magnum using 180 gr hard cast bullets and have not had any problems. Practice at the ranges you think you will shoot and find out how far you feel comfortable knowing you can make a clean hit. If you don’t hand load I have used these with great success https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=100
I know this load will break both shoulders on a broadside shot at 60 yards because I have used them at that distance. I was using a 4 5/8” inch Blackhawk and practiced out to 100 yds until I felt comfortable at that distance. The .357 works


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm handgunning for Big game for the first time this year, I just got this Super Blackhawk Hunter .44 magnum


----------



## Wifeshusband (Jul 29, 2020)

Hornady 158 grain XTR Hollow Points. I detest hollow points for use with rifles, however, with a handgun, they are necessary. Do not expect a DRT. I would limit your shots to no greater than 50 yards for best success.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 29, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Im not shooting gas checks.
> Wears out your barrel for a little more speed. If I want speed I’ll use a copper coated bullet.



could you please explain for us occupants in the slow section how a copper coated bullet is less abrasive on a barrel that a copper gas check swaged onto a lead bullet?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jul 29, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> could you please explain for us occupants in the slow section how a copper coated bullet is less abrasive on a barrel that a copper gas check swaged onto a lead bullet?


I don’t know enough about gas checks to teach. You got me but I read it in a old speer reloading manual and also my father said it was so. It’s something that stuck with me since I was a kid. I never mentioned copper gas checks either. I think it was a brass gas check or maybe aluminum that causes undue wear.
Again I don’t use any gas checks so I don’t have the ability to back it up.
Maybe you can enlighten me on gas checks?
I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 29, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I don’t know enough about gas checks to teach. You got me but I read it in a old speer reloading manual and also my father said it was so. It’s something that stuck with me since I was a kid. I never mentioned copper gas checks either. I think it was a brass gas check or maybe aluminum that causes undue wear.
> Again I don’t use any gas checks so I don’t have the ability to back it up.
> Maybe you can enlighten me on gas checks?
> I’ve been wrong before.




I have been reloading since 1976, and I have never used anything but copper gas checks.    They are just little copper cups that you put on the backside of the bullet before you run it thru the lube/sizing die.  The die crimps the copper into the lead, and this is a shield to keep the hot gases from softening the lead and fouling the barrel of the gun quicker.

Aluminum checks, I would suspect, wouldn't be any harder than copper checks.

From what I have worked, brass isn't really malleable enough to swage into that lead bullet with a regular lube/sizing die


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 30, 2020)

Although brass may be a bit "stiffer" in most circumstances. The brass GC's come totally annealed and can be folded with your fingers. They follow the same process as the copper ones during resizing. Really don't know that they offer any better or worse in the performance category, but it'd take several thousand rounds to make any real comparison. I never experienced any issues with either (never used Al ones), however I don't burn that many rounds these days.
All that being said, I have mostly used the copper ones due to availability. I think it's more like personal choice thing than a wear issue.


----------

